#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Γραμμή δόμησης σε παραλιακό οικισμό

## NIKOS_M

Συνάδελφοι, επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί.

Σε παραλιακό οικισμό με καθορισμένο αιγιαλό, η γραμμή δόμησης ορίζεται στα 15μ. από τη γραμμή αιγιαλού  


> (Π.Δ./24-4-85)
>   Σε περίπτωση παραλιακών οικισμών και εφόσον δεν ορίζεται διαφορετικά με ειδική διάταξη (ή τοπικό ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο), η οικοδομή τοποθετείται σε απόσταση: 
>         - Τουλάχιστον 15 μέτρα από την καθορισμένη γραμμή αιγιαλού


 ή θέλει απόφαση Υπουργού;




> Ν.2971/01, αρ.7 παρ.5
> 
>    Όπου υφίσταται σχέδιο πόλεως, η οριογραμμή της παραλίας δεν μπορεί να υπερβεί την εγκεκριμένη γραμμή δόμησης. Σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς η οριογραμμή της παραλίας δεν μπορεί να υπερβεί τη γραμμή δόμησης, όπως αυτή νομίμως έχει διαμορφωθεί. Σε πόλεις και οικισμούς που δημιουργήθηκαν πριν από το έτος 1923 ή έχουν πληθυσμό κάτω από 2000 κατοίκους και στους οποίους δεν υπάρχει εγκεκριμένο ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο, η οριογραμμή της παραλίας δεν μπορεί να υπερβεί τη διαμορφωμένη γραμμή δόμησης, όπως αυτή νομίμως έχει διαμορφωθεί. Στα δύο προηγούμενα εδάφια η γραμμή δόμησης προσδιορίζεται από τη Διεύθυνση Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας (ΔΙΠΕΧΩ) της Γενικής Γραμματείας Περιφέρειας.

----------

